# Comp Practice Lennox July 31 Report



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I thought I had better get a practice in before the comp started.
It was overcast today, unlike yesterday which was absolutely perfect (weather wise,) but the breeze was offshore and the surf small.
I could see birds working offshore but because I only had my light outfit, 4.5 inch alvey 9lb with 10lb leader, on a 6 foot rod, I decided to stay inshore.
I hadnt been scoring very well on the sx ,s last couple of trys so i dragged around a Scorpion 35 Std for a fair while with no hookups. It was just around high so I figured maybe the lures werent getting down far enough so i put on a deeper diver, a Rapala GSR4 Glass perch. About 10 paddles later the rod started bending, I could feel savage headshakes and when he realized he was hooked some savage runs that I could really feel some weight on.
On about the third run the line went slack, it was busted above the lure, I reckon a big flathead just scored himself some expensive ($11.95) dental wear. I wasnt really putting that much pressure, must have bitten through the leader.
Now I was frustrated, 1 good lure lost and 1 good fish lost.
A Strike pro Galaxia in a brown toad went on next. Not long after a nice flatty gulped it down. This time I was extra carefull, but couldnt feel the weight like the last one, and got him in the bag.
Another one followed soon after, a bit smaller, but still a keeper, and he made such a mess of my net, tangling with the trebles, I called it a day.
I was happy again and felt suitable vengence for losing my lovely Rapala.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mate good stuff! pity about the lost lure but at least you have a 'one that got away story to tell :wink: and at least you know what lures work at high tide on the big ones!!

good luck in the comp - with some solid practice like that you'll be sure to be in the winners circle! just remember to take along a measuring device (tape measure, brag mat etc) to photograph the fish against.

good luck!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Doing well as usual Breambo. Remember those flatty fillets you'll have for dinner tonight cost more than the lure. The fun was free!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm busy working on my kayak tonight, fitting the other holder, getting everything ready, getting my lures and leaders ready, so I can fish hard tomorrow  
How much is it for a kilo flathead tails :?:


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice Flatties.. They nice eating at that size.

Hope you get your self a good feed tomorow, and not lose to many more lures.

( Can't wait to get my yak, reading all these trip reports.)


----------



## Steveo (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice Flatties.. They nice eating at that size.

Hope you get your self a good feed tomorow, and not lose to many more lures.

( Can't wait to get my yak, reading all these trip reports.)


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Breambo said:


> I'm busy working on my kayak tonight, fitting the other holder, getting everything ready, getting my lures and leaders ready, so I can fish hard tomorrow
> How much is it for a kilo flathead tails :?:


Depending on time of year, up to $30 per kg in Sydney


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Nice fish breambo, well done mate.

Dave ,30 bucks for lizard fillets - :shock:


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

Holy dooley, $30 a kilo, dont feel so bad about that rapala now !

All my prep is done. I'm ready for tomorrow. 8)


----------



## BJT (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice lizards!!!!! Your yak is looking sweet to!!!!


----------



## Breambo (Apr 19, 2006)

This is my report for comp day 1.
Hit the water about 10.30am. Conditions were perfect. Too perfect.
The water was so clear, the sun was out, the waves were small, the wind offshore. I trolled sx 60, Rapala GSR6, Strikepro Galaxia 's inside and outside the reef for 2 1/2 hours for not a touch. On my way in I saw a small bream in the lagoon, so I made a few casts at it, but no good. A big blackfish made a run towards the lure but didnt take it. I then made a few casts at a big school of blackies lolling in the shallows, but they werent interested either. I'd had enough, not one fish !
I saw a mate come in in a stinkboat, from outside, he had a heap of giant leather jackets and a nice Northern Blue Tuna ? I had planned to go out wide and chase a few tunas, this afternoon, but fell asleep, didnt wake up in time. That will be my plan for tomorrow. Hope I get some fish :lol:
Oh, the fillets of flathead were delicious, mmmm, thirty bucks a kilo, mmmm, I kept muttering.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Breambo said:


> Holy dooley, $30 a kilo, dont feel so bad about that rapala now !


Sorry Guys, my information was out of date. My local fishmonger today was selling skinless, boneless flathead fillets @ $39.99 per kilo :shock:


----------

